# Japan reveals X-2 stealth aircraft.



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2016)

The experimental X-2 is expected to make its maiden test flight in February, and boasts radar-resistance features, including a canopy with special stealth-enhancing coating.
Defense officials said the aircraft is designed to test the stealth technology that would possibly be combined with the next-generation fighter jet, replacing the fleet of F-2 fighters as early as 2028.




 












The most notable feature is the the X-2's elaborate thrust vectoring system. It uses a trio of “paddles” on each engine exhaust that allow for independent high-angle deflection of each jet’s exhaust. Similar multi-dimensional thrust vectoring concepts have been used in the past, most notably by the X-31, which still remains the most maneuverable fighter-sized jet ever created.

Thrust Vectoring demo










https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/atd-x-to-spur-japans-advanced-fighter-research-421374/


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 29, 2016)

Just a modded mig with some reverse engineering.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2016)

You may notice it almost looks like a jet trainer version of the F-22 Raptor. That should come as no surprise. Beyond using existing designs for a stepping off point, Japan had a serious lust for F-22 and offered to buy them really under any circumstances. This was controversially denied and the F-22 was made unexportable by law. Fast forward almost a decade and Japan seems to be trying to build their own.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 29, 2016)

Looks better than F-35. Seems a good thing to me.


----------



## Easo (Jan 29, 2016)

It is not exactly like all planes look similar because of espionage or trying to emulate F-22's.
Physics are the same for everyone, it is obvious they will all be similar.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2016)

The Japanese have a long tradition of reengineering or improving on other peoples designs, they have done it since the Middle Ages.
They have done it with cars, motorbikes, armaments, the list is endless.

The kamikaze aircraft used during WW2 were copied from blueprints of the V - 1 Doodlebug and "provided" by Germany in support of the Japanese war effort.

3 examples of stealth aircraft which are dissimilar in design
Eurofighter (Typhoon)





Sukhoi T-50 PAK-FA





F22


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 29, 2016)

well a in house developement of the F-22 then? 

Japan is currently developing a prototype of a stealth jet fighter called the Mitsubishi ATD-X. At the beginning of the twenty-first century, Japan, seeking to replace its aging fleet of fighter aircraft, began making overtures to the United States on the topic of purchasing several Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor fighters for their own forces.[31] However the U.S. Congress had banned the exporting of the aircraft in order to safeguard secrets of the aircraft's technology such as its extensive use of stealth; this rejection necessitated Japan's development of its own modern fighter, to be equipped with stealth features and other advanced systems.
A mock-up of the ATD-X was constructed and used to study the radar cross section in France in 2009. ATD-X first prototype rolled out in July 2014 and its first flight will occur in first quarter of 2015. The Mitsubishi ATD-X Shinshin will enter service in JASDF in 2024 as Mitsubishi F-3.

just look at the Shenyang J-31 or the Chengdu J-20 from china oh wait the J-20 looks more like a Sukhoi PAK FA 

all 5th and 6th gen fighter look alike but are really the F-22 and F-35 the precursor of that design? maybe yes maybe no  




CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Sukhoi T-50 PAK-FA



??? that one is a 35 and not a T-50, correction :






since when the Typhoon is stealth? more like a unintentionally reduced cross section plane (just like the Rockwell B1B) than a stealth fighter, it's not on the level of the other like the T-50 and F-22 actually


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The Japanese have a long tradition of reengineering or improving on other peoples designs, they have done it since the Middle Ages.
> They have done it with cars, motorbikes, armaments, the list is endless.
> 
> The kamikaze aircraft used during WW2 were copied from blueprints of the V - 1 Doodlebug and "provided" by Germany in support of the Japanese war effort.
> ...



That's a Flanker family aircraft, not a PAK FA. I don't think the PAK FA has wing pylons.

Something tells me that the US is looking out for regional balance of power. In 2009, the F-22 was most likely one of the most advanced aircraft the world had heard of. Aside from the obvious hesitation in exporting the best classified tech that you have, you have to think about what that'll do to the region. 

As much rhetoric as the US spouts daily towards China's actions in the South China Sea, they cannot be too disruptive and confrontational. Namely, supplying the one of the world's most advanced stealth fighters to Japan, which has the most aggressive stance towards China (other than perhaps Vietnam), when China doesn't have anything close to rivaling it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 29, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> That's a Flanker family aircraft, not a PAK FA. I don't think the PAK FA has wing pylons.
> 
> Something tells me that the US is looking out for regional balance of power. In 2009, the F-22 was most likely one of the most advanced aircraft the world had heard of. Aside from the obvious hesitation in exporting the best classified tech that you have, you have to think about what that'll do to the region.
> 
> As much rhetoric as the US spouts daily towards China's actions in the South China Sea, they cannot be too disruptive and confrontational. Namely, supplying the one of the world's most advanced stealth fighters to Japan, which has the most aggressive stance towards China (other than perhaps Vietnam), when China doesn't have anything close to rivaling it.


i knew i could count on you to notice it too


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 29, 2016)

I BEG TO DIFFER AND CALL YOU OUT



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Similar multi-dimensional thrust vectoring concepts have been used in the past, most notably by the X-31, which still remains the most maneuverable fighter-sized jet ever created.



NO WAY DOES IT OUT MANEUVER THE HARRIER
for a start it cannot fly backwards or land vertical or make any rearward flight maneuvers it just goes forward


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 29, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> I BEG TO DIFFER AND CALL YOU OUT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmhhh the Harrier ... one of my favorite aircraft ... so F*CKING LOUD!  and funny to see in airshows ... albeit not stealthy  far from it 

altho in immediate vector change the Harrier is slow by any mean, so that's what they meant for the X-31


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 29, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> I BEG TO DIFFER AND CALL YOU OUT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I concur. I imagine it just does something like the Flanker-F with its vectoring nozzles. Just far less sexy, like a handicapped, amputated F-16. 

I'm sure that a few years from now we'll know full well why the US withheld export of the Raptor. Knowing the Americans, it's not going to be for the reason of classified tech and national security lol.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2016)

Oh good, the plan worked, we arent arguing about Amd/Intel coolers today.

Lets fight over fighters

@Bill_Bright


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said: ↑
Similar multi-dimensional thrust vectoring concepts have been used in the past, most notably by the X-31, which still remains the most maneuverable fighter-sized jet ever created.
words are attributed to linked source

Harrier Jump jet promo









F 35 promo









X-31 promo


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Oh good, the plan worked, we arent arguing about Amd/Intel coolers today.


well the noise of the 1st one is akin to a AMD cooler (before Wraith) the second ... well if my cooler sound like that i call it music ...  for the 3rd quieter than a Intel or AMD stock cooler indeed ... and way more CFM also


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 30, 2016)

There's nothing looking better than a Yakovlev 3.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 30, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> There's nothing looking better than a Yakovlev 3.



Товарищ, которого мы гордимся самостоятельно нашим промышленным шпионажом, но нами все еще, испортил копирование той гончей


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 30, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> There's nothing looking better than a Yakovlev 3.



Marcel Albert, World War II French ace, who flew the Yak in USSR with the Normandie-Niémen Group, considered it a superior aircraft to the P-51D Mustang and the Supermarine Spitfire.[3] After the war ended, it flew with the Yugoslav and Polish Air Forces






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakovlev_Yak-3


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 30, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Товарищ, которого мы гордимся самостоятельно нашим промышленным шпионажом, но нами все еще, испортил копирование той гончей



Gotta have to translate this one. Im Canadian.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 30, 2016)

I am Welsh I used Google translate.

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...pv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=russian to french translation

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...v=2&ie=UTF-8#q=russian+to+english+translation


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 30, 2016)

Comrade, we are proud of our own industrial espionage , but we still messed up that Harrier​


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jan 30, 2016)

Talking about stealth it remind me of the "hopeless diamond" later it become what is known as the F117.  This is more than just a story of design but also computers too. The simple diamond shape was analyze and generated by the computers of it day we are talking about the 80s here, we hardly hit a few Mhz for cpu. The scientist and engineers uses their computers do find the best radar deflecting surfaces they could with the technology of it day and it cannot generate much surfaces and shape.  1 shape generated would take hours to days.  After months of computer generation for the best radar deflection shape they can only come out with a diamond which is not flyable at all. It takes further designing of the wings and the flyby wire computer to correct the instability of such shape for it to fly. I am amazed by how much is done with such primitive tools then. The scientist and engineers are very creative and seems to thrive with such severe limitations for technology. What can you do with a few hundred kiloherts of cpu clock speed?

Now you can generate millions more shapes and surfaces than those primitive computers for radar deflection analysis  making the stealth aircraft today to look more shapely and "conventional".


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 30, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> Gotta have to translate this one. Im Canadian.



No use... already lost in translation.

There is no point discussing F-35. It is a flying coffin.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jan 30, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> No use... already lost in translation.
> 
> There is no point discussing F-35. It is a flying coffin.



Like the brewster buffalo? It was slaughtered by japanese fighters in world war 2.


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 30, 2016)




----------

